# Smart TV or cheap media center PC?



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 13, 2016)

This is what I want to accomplish but I dont know the best way to go about it as Ive never owned or messed with a Smart TV.

I want to be able to be either in my room or my living room and stream movies that I have off my NAS to my tv. Can I accomplish this with just a smart tv? Will the smart tv even recognize a device such as a NAS on the network? Or would I be better off getting like a small media center PC and using it?

The NAS im using is a WDMyCloudEX4.

Thanks!


----------



## Rhyseh (Feb 15, 2016)

If it is DLNA then it should. However I would personally go with a media PC. Much more versatile.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 15, 2016)

Or find a cheap used PS3.  I have mine setup to stream videos off my main rig.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 15, 2016)

If your NAS could run PLEX, a Roku 2/3 or Roku TV would be a great way to go. What I've done in my house and makes streaming effortless. I run a TCL Roku TV that I got for pretty cheap for the family TV and in my den, I have a Roku 2 hooked up to the Samsung. Works excellent. I run PLEX on my VM 2012R2 file server as a service, works excellently.

There's other good options too...I just haven't been a fan of most SmartTV's as usually performance and/or apps kinda suck or are limited depending on the vendor. In that case, if you run something more basic like DLNA, you can use a console, I believe Roku still works with DLNA and can outperform most smart TV's...I'd rather get a stupid TV + Roku any day after the experiences I've had with Vizio, Samsung and Sharp smart TV's.

+1 to a cheap PS3 as an option, but I do find that it falters with 1080p streams where my Roku 2 does not. Connecting Ethernet to the PS3 helped a little...but the Roku does the same effortlessly even on my wireless network. A new Roku 2 us around $70USD iirc....at least it was when I purchased mine. 

There are other ways and options, I've tried a few, DLNA can be sketchy depending on app/device, Windows can be finicky with it as well. Plex and Kodi are very good options for streaming to devices. I prefer Plex and am a Plex Pass member as a result...it's been an excellent experience overall, I host multiple servers for family members and how well it performs with multiple streams on my VM has been just badass in all honesty.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 15, 2016)

smart tv if you want something that works.

Media center pc if your bored.


I've got a nice samsung tv that runs plex fine, comes with a web browser that i have no need to use (smartphones, welcome to 2010...), netflix, dlna folder access, etc... built in wifi that works great.

Media center pc's are no longer necessary and really only need to be mentioned if you want to setup an older non smart tv.


---

Simply setup a plex server and have it look in your nas drives for your movies/shows. Plex is super simple to setup and runs great on windows or nix. Also most major smart tv providers have plex app support along with droid and apple apps.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2016)

I would definitely go with a small/cheap HTPC over a SmartTV.  I have a Sharp SmartTV and it only recognizes about half the media on my media server.  When I first got it it only supported avi files, and only ones using the divx codec not xvid.  An update added mp4 support, but no mkv support, and no x265 support, and there hasn't been an update for over a year.  You don't have to worry about stuff like that with a HTPC.

Grab one of these little guys, then toss a copy of Windows on it and run the media player of your choice.  Or if you are only going to be using WiFi anyway, grab one of these.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 15, 2016)

Kursah said:


> If your NAS could run PLEX, a Roku 2/3 or Roku TV would be a great way to go. What I've done in my house and makes streaming effortless. I run a TCL Roku TV that I got for pretty cheap for the family TV and in my den, I have a Roku 2 hooked up to the Samsung. Works excellent. I run PLEX on my VM 2012R2 file server as a service, works excellently.
> 
> There's other good options too...I just haven't been a fan of most SmartTV's as usually performance and/or apps kinda suck or are limited depending on the vendor. In that case, if you run something more basic like DLNA, you can use a console, I believe Roku still works with DLNA and can outperform most smart TV's...I'd rather get a stupid TV + Roku any day after the experiences I've had with Vizio, Samsung and Sharp smart TV's.
> 
> ...



This ^^, although not the PS3 part dam those things take 90w+ were a good ol ROKU 3 would take a mere 3.2w max.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 15, 2016)

Definitely a HTPC. I have three in my house and the price difference between the smart TV and dumb would pay for it. Don't even have a NAS but one HTPC acts like a server with 8Tb of storage. I use dual core Pentiums


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm with the HTPC crowd.  My system, 4930k setup, is the Plex server and can be accessed from my daughter's laptop, the bedroom, and living room with ease.  We do have a smart TV that does support Plex but the wireless streaming sucked and would have stutter issues when hard lined.  I can't talk my wife into fully cutting the cable cord, thanks to E! Entertainment(if you can call it that) channel, so I also have a cable card 3 channel tuner setup that all of the above mentioned PC's can access as well.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 15, 2016)

Side note. I use Kodi as the UPnP server and my daughter smart TV can stream from it


----------



## Deelron (Feb 15, 2016)

Your NAS supports Plex (according to WD), it could be as simple as getting a Roku/Fire TV or Stick/4th Gen Apple TV/Chromecast whatever and plugging it into an HDMI port for as low as $30-40 and streaming to it. Before spending that money you could even test it by enabling the server and testing it from a computer on the network using a web browser. Additionally, it's likely free for what you'd want it to do (on certain devices like a Android/iOS phone you either need a subscription or pay a nominal (~$5.00) fee.)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 15, 2016)

HTPC would be my choice. Dual core Pentium in mine, (Winebox in my specs)  does perfectly well and i can Steam stream to it.

Have a look at 2nd user Shuttles, prebuilt and in a sweet little unit. They can be bought very cheap.


----------



## Frick (Feb 15, 2016)

Kursah said:


> There's other good options too...I just haven't been a fan of most SmartTV's as usually performance and/or apps kinda suck or are limited depending on the vendor. In that case, if you run something more basic like DLNA, you can use a console, I believe Roku still works with DLNA and can outperform most smart TV's...I'd rather get a stupid TV + Roku any day after the experiences I've had with Vizio, Samsung and Sharp smart TV's.



Aye this. All the new TV's I see suck in that regard, every single one of them. The high end TV's suck less, but they still suck. It's actually baffling to me how they manage to make them suck so hard. UI, performance, drive recognition, everything.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Have a look at 2nd user Shuttles, prebuilt and in a sweet little unit. They can be bought very cheap.



Or HP Elite SFF boxes.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 15, 2016)

My NAS can run PLEX, but it seems I cant get it to set up correctly. If Im running plex, Id like to be able to get it working outside my network and it keeps giving an error:

Your server is not capable of converting this item for playback at the current quality setting. Would you like to attempt to play the original quality?"

And then it asks if I want to try and play it at it's original quality and I choose yes, and it tells me that my server isnt powerful enough to convert the video.

Ultimately, I dont want an HTPC but Ill take it if it's really the only option here. 


Rhyseh said:


> If it is DLNA then it should. However I would personally go with a media PC. Much more versatile.



How do I find out of a Smart TV uses DLNA? Will the box/webpage literally list it? I havent seen any that states.


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 26, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Side note. I use Kodi as the UPnP server and my daughter smart TV can stream from it



This is what I do also on my Samsung Plasma smart tv which  supports alot of video formats so I just run Kodi on the HTPC and stream from the smart tv menu which is easier for my girlfriend to use also.

When I'm alone I will play from the HTPC directly.




CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> My NAS can run PLEX, but it seems I cant get it to set up correctly. If Im running plex, Id like to be able to get it working outside my network and it keeps giving an error:
> 
> Your server is not capable of converting this item for playback at the current quality setting. Would you like to attempt to play the original quality?"
> 
> ...



My TV support DLNA and its listed in the manual.


----------



## Seany1212 (Jun 30, 2016)

I think most TVs will list DLNA support in their spec list.

One point I would make about smart TV's though, my sister has one of the Samsung E8000 series (I think it's this range) from about 2013 and they've just received a notification that Skype will no longer be supported, and therefore unusable, on their TV rendering their Samsung add-on webcam useless. I've had one for my 2012 LG for Skype as well (guess they're fading Smart TV use out) but it will still be supported for a few more months yet. The point however is that Smart TV's will only be smart as long as both the manufacturers and the app providers continue to support the model TV you choose to go for.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 30, 2016)

Seany1212 said:


> I think most TVs will list DLNA support in their spec list.
> 
> One point I would make about smart TV's though, my sister has one of the Samsung E8000 series (I think it's this range) from about 2013 and they've just received a notification that Skype will no longer be supported, and therefore unusable, on their TV rendering their Samsung add-on webcam useless. I've had one for my 2012 LG for Skype as well (guess they're fading Smart TV use out) but it will still be supported for a few more months yet. The point however is that Smart TV's will only be smart as long as both the manufacturers and the app providers continue to support the model TV you choose to go for.


Point of ref
Most Smart TV's are usually partly Sold on the Apps ( and they spy on you )
Most manufactures and the Apps supplies renderer their installed APPS useless before the TV is OUT OF WARRENTY They either are not updated and maintained or they just don't work server side because you have App ver 1.05 and server will only work on ver 2 and higher ect.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2016)

+1 for HTPC. Cheapest components will work fine, dual core, IGP, but will give you much more flexibility. and you can use madvr -> will magically make SD look like HD


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 30, 2016)

Seany1212 said:


> I think most TVs will list DLNA support in their spec list.
> 
> One point I would make about smart TV's though, my sister has one of the Samsung E8000 series (I think it's this range) from about 2013 and they've just received a notification that Skype will no longer be supported, and therefore unusable, on their TV rendering their Samsung add-on webcam useless. I've had one for my 2012 LG for Skype as well (guess they're fading Smart TV use out) but it will still be supported for a few more months yet. The point however is that Smart TV's will only be smart as long as both the manufacturers and the app providers continue to support the model TV you choose to go for.



Truth I have a 
*Samsung PN64E8000*

And see the dropping support for those apps but it matters not to me because I don't use any of them.

Plus I have a HTPC hooked up to the TV anyways.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2016)

Seany1212 said:


> I think most TVs will list DLNA support in their spec list.
> 
> One point I would make about smart TV's though, my sister has one of the Samsung E8000 series (I think it's this range) from about 2013 and they've just received a notification that Skype will no longer be supported, and therefore unusable, on their TV rendering their Samsung add-on webcam useless. I've had one for my 2012 LG for Skype as well (guess they're fading Smart TV use out) but it will still be supported for a few more months yet. The point however is that Smart TV's will only be smart as long as both the manufacturers and the app providers continue to support the model TV you choose to go for.



It's not  un-common, some online other items like blue ray players Google said Youtube is no longer available due to the machine not being able to support it lol.  I can see it becoming a real thing to get people to buy new when there was no real need.  I do hope the government catches on it sooner than later, as to me there is a enough so called rubbish thrown away as it it is.


----------



## hat (Jul 1, 2016)

Well, -1 for using a PS3, +1 for running a Plex server.

PS3 sucks at streaming video, trust me. I have to use specific settings to get my content to run correctly, which result in comically inefficient h.264 encodes. Even HandBrake's default settings, which are bad, are too much for the poor old PS3.

Try a Roku 4, it even has h.265 support. And it probably uses less than 1/10 the power the PS3 does. And it's not a PS3.

Your Plex server won't have to transcode anything if your content is natively supported by the player. If you plan for this, your Plex server can just pass the data along with no cpu load.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 1, 2016)

PS3 around 90 watts vs my Roku 2s 4 watts. Smoother streaming video by far...my PS3 now is a dust collector waiting for me to finally fire up Gran Turismo 6 lol. 

Plex is badass...my virtual file server runs it as a service (so no need to login after a reboot for updates)...runs multiple streams with no issue...its a great choice. 

I also bought the kids a TCL Roku TV for Christmas...and that's pretty much a built in Roku 2...its been excellent as well. Far better than any smart TV app I've used yet.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 1, 2016)

Kursah said:


> PS3 around 90 watts vs my Roku 2s 4 watts. Smoother streaming video by far...my PS3 now is a dust collector waiting for me to finally fire up Gran Turismo 6 lol.
> 
> Plex is badass...my virtual file server runs it as a service (so no need to login after a reboot for updates)...runs multiple streams with no issue...its a great choice.
> 
> I also bought the kids a TCL Roku TV for Christmas...and that's pretty much a built in Roku 2...its been excellent as well. Far better than any smart TV app I've used yet.



And the ROKU 3 comes in at 3.1w , and loads of apps for it too as i am sure there is for the earlier ones.



hat said:


> Well, -1 for using a PS3, +1 for running a Plex server.
> 
> PS3 sucks at streaming video, trust me. I have to use specific settings to get my content to run correctly, which result in comically inefficient h.264 encodes. Even HandBrake's default settings, which are bad, are too much for the poor old PS3.
> 
> ...



What is the power usage of the ROKU4 ?, you able to test your self as a lot of sites can be unreliable some times.


----------



## hat (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't know, I'm assuming it's got to be around the same as the Roku 3.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 1, 2016)

hat said:


> I don't know, I'm assuming it's got to be around the same as the Roku 3.



Ooh i was hoping you had one .

Going by there site
12.4W (typical) when streaming 4K UHD video but that's all they say.


----------



## hat (Jul 1, 2016)

If you send me one I'd be happy to provide any power draw data you'd like...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2016)

HTPC or android box. 
I don't like the rokus and other similar 'streaming only' devices - i like the proper android ones that i can install apps on, with USB ports for local playback and app support for direct file playback over the network from my NAS (no transcoding, no DLNA, just straight access to a network share)

~$50 on ebay will get you a chinese android box (MXQ is a popular brand) with H265/HEVC hardware decoding.

They may not have the grunt of a proper HTPC, but the size, weight, and super low power consumption (and ease of use with just an 'air mouse') has some large benefits.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 1, 2016)

hat said:


> If you send me one I'd be happy to provide any power draw data you'd like...



hehe, will not be getting one for a long time though lack of interest for 4k.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 1, 2016)

flash them to alt firmware where you can block nasties.... some stock chinese firmware has a TON of nasties.... enterprise firewalls pick it up but consumer routers don't....


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Mussels said:


> They may not have the grunt of a proper HTPC, but the size, weight, and super low power consumption (and ease of use with just an 'air mouse') has some large benefits.



My current full blown Windows 10 64-bit HTPC is extremely small(4.5"W x 2"T x 3"D), weighs 10oz.(385g), and consumes just 7w while streaming 1080p content.  The only real advantage an android box has over a HTPC is if you get a chinese android box off ebay it costs about half the price of my HTPC did from newegg.  Of course, my HTPC also has proper support from a brand name company...


----------



## hat (Jul 2, 2016)

Mussels said:


> HTPC or android box.
> I don't like the rokus and other similar 'streaming only' devices - i like the proper android ones that i can install apps on, with USB ports for local playback and app support for direct file playback over the network from my NAS (no transcoding, no DLNA, just straight access to a network share)
> 
> ~$50 on ebay will get you a chinese android box (MXQ is a popular brand) with H265/HEVC hardware decoding.
> ...


Relevant to interests. You say a $50 chinese doohickey could direct stream even HEVC? Can you get a remote with those?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019ESY3RY/?tag=tec06d-20

I bought one of these and run it with Emby.  Only complaint is the remote (doesn't even have a play button).

It handles MPEG-2 TS 1080i/720p fine and that shit is a lot heavier to decode than HEVC (because it has extensive error correction).


----------



## shovenose (Jul 2, 2016)

HTPC!


----------



## hat (Jul 3, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019ESY3RY/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> I bought one of these and run it with Emby.  Only complaint is the remote (doesn't even have a play button).
> 
> It handles MPEG-2 TS 1080i/720p fine and that shit is a lot heavier to decode than HEVC (because it has extensive error correction).


MPEG-2 harder to decode than HEVC? Unreal...


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 3, 2016)

I'd get an HTPC and make sure it does HDMI correctly, however the problem might be with some ARC and CEC issues with the TV and sending audio back to a soundbar like SONOS and being able to also use it with cable boxes and consoles and such. Denon HEOS Homecinema is the only soundbar that works properly with this. Tested a SONOS and it would not work right with that at all... the Denon one worked though. 

The TV choice is crucial for it. Mine is a TCL RokuTV 40 inch in the LR and it works fine bc I have the PC connected to the AUX jack and the TV connected to HDMI ARC/CEC and all I have to do is open the app and then switch inputs on it and it's pretty smooth. The HEOS Homecinema also has Optical and coaxial. SONOS is optical only and is MANDATED by the TV and if your TV has "protection" to where even a single HDMI source is connected to the TV the optical is DISABLED and you can't use it AT ALL! Only a handful of "dumb TVs" and only a small set of certified smart TVs'll work with SONOS! My RCA "dumb tv" does not work with SONOS for stuff liek Rokus or HDMI connected PCs, only with cable or OTA sources and blame them for giving into HDCP bullshit. 

SONOS is a headache and thier desire for simplicity makes stuff hard and restrictive since they make the TV the controller and not the actual app and hardware!


----------



## hat (Jul 7, 2016)

Mussels said:


> HTPC or android box.
> I don't like the rokus and other similar 'streaming only' devices - i like the proper android ones that i can install apps on, with USB ports for local playback and app support for direct file playback over the network from my NAS (no transcoding, no DLNA, just straight access to a network share)
> 
> ~$50 on ebay will get you a chinese android box (MXQ is a popular brand) with H265/HEVC hardware decoding.
> ...


How's this?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QEYBX84/?tag=tec06d-20

For $40 I'd surely consider giving up my money for this. I'm sure the power draw has got to be much less than the clunky old PS3 as well. If I can encode in h.265 for this that'll be really efficient... I don't care if I encode at 1fps, once it's done it's done and I have it forever after that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2016)

Newer and cheaper:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GKUGGME/?tag=tec06d-20
There's several other brands available.  The key is Amlogic S905 and Android 5.1.

Mind you, the remotes with these boxes suck (no play, record, jump forward, or jump back buttons).

In terms of filesize:
MPEG2 = 100%
MPEG4 = 20%
HEVC = 15%

MPEG2 has the best picture quality but requires the most capacity/bandwidth/performance.  So yeah, MPEG2 is a beast compared to MPEG4 and HEVC.  MPEG4 was literally created for weak portable devices.


----------



## hat (Jul 7, 2016)

I can't assign the buttons to do that manually somehow? No app for that or anything?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2016)

Not that I discovered.  If you have an Android phone, you should be able to use an app on that to control the Android TV box.  From what I gather, that's really the only way to get a decent remote.

I've been looking around at better remotes but haven't bought/tried anything yet mostly for fearing they won't work.


----------



## hat (Jul 7, 2016)

Well I definitely don't want to be using my phone as a remote... that's just really inconvenient in my eyes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2016)

Agreed.  If I find something that works better, I'll post about it.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 11, 2016)

hat said:


> Well I definitely don't want to be using my phone as a remote... that's just really inconvenient in my eyes.



+1 

I always have a friend harassing me to use a phone as a remote.

And him I would rather use my Logitech Harmony One then to drain my battery on my phone as a remote so when I need to leave the house I have to worry about charging my phone.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Agreed.  If I find something that works better, I'll post about it.



From what I can tell, the box you posted is using Kodi as the media player.  It will work with any normal keyboard and mouse, I use one of these:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Z81U3YY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Jetster (Jul 11, 2016)

Ive tried man micro keyboards. I always end up back at the K400


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Ive tried man micro keyboards. I always end up back at the K400



I use a K830 in the livingroom, but I prefer the smaller keyboard for the bedroom so I don't end up sleeping with a big keyboard...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> From what I can tell, the box you posted is using Kodi as the media player.  It will work with any normal keyboard and mouse, I use one of these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Z81U3YY/?tag=tec06d-20


I'm using Emby because Kodi...it just...isn't good.


That said, at this point I wouldn't recommend the Leelbox I linked because the remote sucks.  A DVR/HTPC needs a play button at bare minimum and should really have more (jump forward/jump backwards, record).

It also struggled to play videos in the YouTube app.  I couldn't scroll the search results and the framerate, while not bad, it was clearly straining the hardware to render it.


I'm very tempted, at this point, to blow the $200-400 on a Windows-based HTPC along with at least a decent remote.  The Leelbox will work fine for basic IPTV/DVR viewing in Emby but, that remote...

That said, I'm probably not going to try other remotes for a month.  Maybe I'll find some universal remote that works great with it but I'm not holding my breath for it.




newtekie1 said:


> I use a K830 in the livingroom, but I prefer the smaller keyboard for the bedroom so I don't end up sleeping with a big keyboard...


You know you want to!


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 11, 2016)

As a former owner of over 12 various ARM-based dev. platforms, mini-PCs and STBs I suggest - forget about anything ARM-based. 
In the past few years some Chinese manufacturers started to make some amazing devices based on Intel Cherry Trail CPUs (e.g. Atom x5 Z8300). 
I've tried a few Windows 10 tablets and was surprised to see how fast they are. MiniPCs on the same platform are currently under $100 (usually $80-$85 range), and include 2GB of RAM and at least 32GB EMMC expandable with SD cards and external USB storage.

Here's an example:
http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_343636.html

Get something like that, and you will also receive a hardware-accelerated HEVC/4K @30Hz, Gigabit ethernet, and max power consumption of 15W. And it runs Windows.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2016)

Does that come with Windows 10 or is it sold separately?  Me tempted, very.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm using Emby because Kodi...it just...isn't good.
> 
> 
> That said, at this point I wouldn't recommend the Leelbox I linked because the remote sucks.  A DVR/HTPC needs a play button at bare minimum and should really have more (jump forward/jump backwards, record).
> ...



Android supports keyboard and mouse too, so anything with a USB port will work with the mini-Keyboard I posted actually.



FordGT90Concept said:


> You know you want to!



I wouldn't really mind, but my wife...


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Does that come with Windows 10 or is it sold separately?  Me tempted, very.


It comes with Windows 10 pre-installed and activated, but at that price I'm not so sure about the origin and legitimacy of such license.
Those tablets I was talking about have a dual-boot Win10/Android, so there might be something similar in mini-PC equivalent.
For the past two weeks I've been torturing myself with not buying similar tablet: Chuwi Hi8 with Z3736F on board, 2GB DDR3, 32GB eMMC, FullHD screen and dual-boot Win10/Android.
Same manufacturer just released a 12" tablet with 1440p display, x5 Z8300, 4GB RAM, 64GB eMMC, and full-sized USB 3.0 and 2.0. And it is only $240.

http://www.gearbest.com/tablet-pcs/...8DjVo5kKVIyohKpi18FRJjoR33A3QXImAQaAtNO8P8HAQ


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2016)

I ordered that Beelink Z83, an Inteset INT-422 remote, an MCE remote w/ IR sensor, and a Logitech K400 wireless keyboard.  I'll let you know how it goes but it will likely be more than a week...


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 12, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I ordered that Beelink Z83, an Inteset INT-422 remote, an MCE remote w/ IR sensor, and a Logitech K400 wireless keyboard. I'll let you know how it goes but it will likely be more than a week...


I have a K400r keyboard and it is OK. It looks cheap, but the reception distance and battery life are excellent. 
I don't think I ever had to change batteries in it.

If you have a chance to cancel your IR remote orders - get a Ps3 bluray remote instead (or any other bluetooth remote). 
I think my last infrared device was a Logitech Harmony , but it was almost 7 years ago. Even though BT remote is somewhat more expensive, you still get excellent responsiveness regardless of your remote position.
Back in the day I also used a Wiimote with GlovePie and homemade IR emitter bar. Unfortunately I have really hard time pairing it with some new Bluetooth adapters.
It's not as good as a high-quality air mouse, but you can script simple motions into actions (side swipe for next/prev. track etc., or do a Harry Potter spell for track rewind). It is hard and time consuming, but the end result is always fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2016)

Does that require software installed on Windows or does it just use the media key functionality like MCE remotes do?


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 12, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Does that require software installed on Windows or does it just use the media key functionality like MCE remotes do?


There are few types of regular remotes:
- Bluetooth HID keyboard
- Special BT HID media remote. 
The last one is used as a part of wireless headsets/speakers to control the volume and playback, but I've seen some very cheap chinese remotes that use this device class on its own. 
In either case - no drivers required.

PS3 remote uses input mapping via third-party software, probably because of non-standard key mapping.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> PS3 remote uses input mapping via third-party software, probably because of non-standard key mapping.


That sucks.  Microsoft did a good job at standardizing remotes-as-keyboards.  A shame it hasn't really caught on.  I mean, entire home theatres should be able to be ran with a simple, standardized protocol instead of all of this manufacturer specific nonsense.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2016)

After 28 days worth of shipping, the Beelink arrived, Windows 10 on it is not activated (says key is already used) and it is not powerful enough to realtime decode MPEG2-TS 1080i60.  I'm going to see if I can get a refund on it.


----------



## slozomby (Aug 19, 2016)

if all you want it for is Netflix/hulu/prime video... then a smarttv works fine. if you want to do anything else then a htpc a much better choice.  a Nuc is pretty cheap these days. can get windows preinstalled if you want.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 22, 2016)

GearBest gave me another key to try on the machine and it too was already used.  GearBest also has a pretty crappy return policy basically being 1) send it back to China and pay all of the shipping and fees and get a store credit or 2) accept a 10% refund on store credit and keep it.  I'm never buying from this place again so both are fantastically bad options.

Pretty sure I'm going to put Linux on it and give it to my sister.  Intel Atom X5-Z8300 is NOT enough for MPEG2-TS!


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 24, 2016)

Smart TV would do your job. You would be fine streaming movies on Smart TV.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 24, 2016)

my current "dumb" TV turned "smart" ... i can't believe  no one mentioned that option ... OSMC and any video addons related to what you need and 1080p stream flawlessly ... 
the BCM2836 4x900 (OC 1000) and the Broadcom Videocore IV are ideal


 

also cheaper than any smart TV ... 
my Toshiba 32L1343DG : 199chfs 
Raspberry Pi 2 : 40chfs 
clear box: 10chfs 
128gb stick for local content: 29chfs 

(already got before, 5V 2A, mouse keyboard, heatsink, HDMI cable, 32gb uSD)

total 278chfs, ok it's more than 199chfs and a chinese android box for 50$... but more fun and reliable and more support and community, i tried to go the android box/stick way before ... just not worth the price no matter how cheap they are, i, also, did a HTPC time ... but that setup is so much more and less: more fun/less noisy less hungry less ... powerful but still enough, i have my main rig in the same room as my TV ... so i decided i didn't need a HTPC with more capacity than what that setup can do  

ok only 1080p/60 can be smooth ... but ... who need 4K, oh ... wait ... on a TV ... argh i need to upgrade (errr ... i can't bring myself to find 4K useful ... even on TV, i guess i am too used to 1080p ... )


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 1, 2016)

Rhyseh said:


> Much more versatile.


this.

cuz depends so much on the smart tv. there not all that smart


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 1, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> this.
> 
> cuz depends so much on the smart tv. there not all that smart


well ... they are smarter than dumb tv ...


----------



## elitan (Sep 7, 2016)

I would not recommend anybody use smart TV. You can use a smart android box with powerful features and speed


----------



## slozomby (Sep 8, 2016)

elitan said:


> I would not recommend anybody use smart TV. You can use a smart android box with powerful features and speed


its good enough to stream Netflix/amazon/hulu to the bedroom. dunno why  I'd need any more speed/features there.

and you really have to try to buy a tv without some "smart tv" stuff. of the 61 TV's on samsungs website. 7 don't have built in apps.


----------

